
Population Density in Europe - ig0r0
http://www.statsmapsnpix.com/2020/04/population-density-in-europe.html
======
082349872349872
The alps (where african and european plates collide) show up nicely as the
low-density area north of italy, which like the channel interrupts the London
/ Rotterdam / Milan / (Genoa|Venice) sprawl.

